

How many typical workers does it take to make one Fortune 500 CEO's salary? - BryanB55
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune500/2012/ceo-pay-ratios/

======
BryanB55
I've always found this an interesting discussion and I'm not really sure how I
feel about it. It seems that most people look down on the CEO's as being
greedy but I say if the company is in good health and not laying off employees
then good for them. They have obviously done something right to put themselves
in a position to acquire wealth. Thoughts?

